

The rat the cat the dog bit chased escaped. - doctororange
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_linguistic_example_sentences

======
stephth
_The rat the cat the dog bit chased escaped._

Googling for literature on this sentence, I found this [1]:

 _Chomsky (1965) expands on this point when he makes a distinction between the
acceptability and grammaticalness of sentences like "the man who the boy who
the students recognized pointed out is a friend of mine". He writes: "The
notion of "acceptable" is not to be confused with "grammatical." Acceptability
is a concept that belongs to the study of performance, whereas grammaticalness
belongs to the study of competence."_

This reminds me of code succinctness vs readability. The difference is bad
readability in programming is acceptable because code's first purpose is to
communicate to a machine.

[1]
[http://tenser.typepad.com/tenser_said_the_tensor/2006/04/the...](http://tenser.typepad.com/tenser_said_the_tensor/2006/04/the_embedding_b.html)

------
rg
Google for "The editor authors the newspaper hired liked laughed."

